# Post pic of animals



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 7, 2018)

So this is a thread where you can post pictures of your pets or other animals.

My pets:
I currently have Pepper my Syrian Hamster, his B-day is 26th of november 2017 which i calculated. However we got him on the 2nd of Jan 2017. So he's 1 year, 1 month and 12 days old 













Now my passed Pets:




My old syrian hamster Caramel who passed away back in May 2015. He llved 2 years, 4 months and 9 days. He just passed of old age








My passed away 2 guinea pigs:







Oreo the black and white one- Unfortuantly that's the only picture (and it's not great pic as you cant see his face) i have of him as all the other ones are blurry. But he only lived for 3 months just passed away unexpectidly due to unknown illness in March 2015.  I personally think he passed due to diabeties as he was showing the two main symptoms in animals. (Drinking a lot and Urianting a lot but unfortuantly he passed the day before we were going to take him to the vets) As Pets at home checked them before hand in .store when we got them and they were both fine.
Cookie- Brown and white and Oreo's brother- lived for 1 year and one day and he just passed away unexpectidly in November 2015. We don't know what cause this.
RIP Caramel, Oreo and Cookie and due to this i'm too scared to get guinea pigs again.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2018)

You might also like to check out this thread.  Or do a search for the keyword or tag "cute".


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 10, 2018)

Such cute pics! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However, I personally would never get any type of small rodent as a pet, for the simple reason that they only live about three years at most.  I don't think I could stand the heartbreak.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 11, 2018)

May as well keep the ball rolling with this classic picture, which I use as both my desktop wallpaper and my Facebook cover image.


----------



## Hepato-pancreato (Jan 14, 2018)

My son buried his hamster in back garden 20 odd years ago. Damn thing wasn’t dead it was hibernating.


----------



## Lisa66 (Jan 15, 2018)

Well these boys don't fit in the cute animal of the day thread, so thought i'd put them here...not my pets. The middle one is my sisters dog Chester, out with his mates in the forest last week.  My daughter thinks it looks like a indie dog band album cover! (Sorry pic not bigger).


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks guys 


@robert@fm   cute cats but i guess there not yours  




robert@fm said:


> Such cute pics!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2-3yrs is average lifespan of a hamster, gerbil, rat. 
it depends on your life style like my mum only lets me have small rodents as we don't have enough time for a dog due to they can't be left more then 3-4 hours alone and mums allergic to cats, dunno about lizards (Snakes i would not want as a pet)  and also being 18yr old student i'll probs be moving out in a couple of years which is why we can't get guinea pigs again as they are supposed to live 4-8yrs. 
But death is sad but happens to everyone eventually even us. It's just means the end of life. 




Lisa66 said:


> Well these boys don't fit in the cute animal of the day thread, so thought i'd put them here...not my pets. The middle one is my sisters dog Chester, out with his mates in the forest last week.  My daughter thinks it looks like a indie dog band album cover! (Sorry pic not bigger).


Nice so i'm going to guess the dog breed  there's a yellow labrador, black labrador (correct me if i'm wrong), Is the small brown and white one a Jack russell terrier? and the last one is a springer spaniel?



Hepato-pancreato said:


> My son buried his hamster in back garden 20 odd years ago. Damn thing wasn’t dead it was hibernating.


Really my Hamsters have never gone into hibernating.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 23, 2018)

#blackcatsmatter


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 23, 2018)

Hepato-pancreato said:


> My son buried his hamster in back garden 20 odd years ago. Damn thing wasn’t dead it was hibernating.


I did that when I was 18, I adopted my friends pet rat had it 2 years and had moved to a cold house (heating was broken) cam back from work and thought it popped its lil cloggs , buried it in the garden and next day someone said was it cold or warm when you buried it cause they hibernate you know! Oops me bad


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 23, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> #blackcatsmatter


Cute cat looks exactly like my friends RIP Cat. what's it's name if you own it?


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Womanvsfood said:


> I did that when I was 18, I adopted my friends pet rat had it 2 years and had moved to a cold house (heating was broken) cam back from work and thought it popped its lil cloggs , buried it in the garden and next day someone said was it cold or warm when you buried it cause they hibernate you know! Oops me bad


So did he escape or die alive? 
I'm 18 have a hamster, our heatings on a timer so it automatically goes off at night when my hamster is awake but luckily he's never hibernated. Pet rats are nice but it's ashame a lot of people are scared of pet rats. I've wanted a pair before i got my hamster but my mum said no because she hates the tails on rats.


----------



## Womanvsfood (Jan 23, 2018)

it died I had a friend check. I was scared of rats before this one they’re surprisingly intelligent and attentive , fun pets. 
I’ve had just about everything you can have as a pet at home, those Russian gerbils are escape artists. 

I just have a little jack Russell now, 5 years old, I had a staffy who was the best dog I’ve ever known, she sadly passed away last February age 17.


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 29, 2018)

18 Reasons Why Rats Are The Most Underrated Pet


----------



## Randomdiabetictype1 (Feb 3, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> 18 Reasons Why Rats Are The Most Underrated Pet


i want pet rats but mum doesn't like their hairless tail


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 5, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1826502987382508
			




That ginger tabby tom in the middle! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, all of them really...


----------



## Ditto (Feb 5, 2018)

I didn't know hamsters hibernated for up to a week! I must stop banging on the cage with a spoon then!


----------

